# TdF 07 Predictions: submit by 15:00 GMT 07/07/07



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Hello RBR-
On the eve of the 2007 Tour de France, I decided to start a Predictions post.
We can look back when it is all over, and see if anyone gets it right, or if anyone at least gets the top 3.

If you dare, post your predictions for the three on the podium July 29, in Paris:
GC, 2nd, 3rd.

Prologue begins Saturday, July 7, 3pm GMT (AKA 11am Eastern, 10am Central, 9am Mountain, 8am Pacific), so we can consider pre-race predictions to be anything posted up until that moment. -PJay


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*In Vino Veritas*

Vinokurov
Sastre
Menchov


----------



## Mike68 (Mar 7, 2006)

*it should be fun*

1. Vino
2. Levi
3. Sastre

I can't wait for it to start!

Mike


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

1. Jens
2. Jens
3. Jens


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

Valverde
Vino 
Levi


----------



## nrs-air (Jan 23, 2007)

1. Leipheimer
2. Vinoukourov
3. Evans


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Kloden
Decker
Valverde


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

1. Vino
2. Evans
3. Moureau
4. Leipheimer
5. Valverde


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

1-vino
2-cadel evans
3-valverde


----------



## MellowDramatic (Jun 8, 2006)

1. Carlos Sastre
2. Alexander Vinokourov
3. Cadel Evans
4. Alejandro Valverde
5. Christophe Moreau

Green jersey - Boonen
KOM - Rasmussen
Best young rider - Contador


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

1. Lepheimer
2. Kashekin
3. Evans
4. Valverde
5. Vino
6. Kloden
7. Karpets
8. Sastre
9. Shumacher
10. Contador


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Mine!*

1.Vino 
2. Levi
3. Valverde

Barring anyone getting caught for doping!  :mad2:


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

PJay said:


> Hello RBR-
> On the eve of the 2007 Tour de France, I decided to start a Predictions post.
> We can look back when it is all over, and see if anyone gets it right, or if anyone at least gets the top 3.
> 
> ...


Vino
Kloden
Levi
Valverde
Sastre


----------



## toshi (Dec 29, 2005)

Vino
Kloden
Leipheimer
Voigt
Evans


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

Vino
Valverde
Levi


----------



## flyboy50 (Mar 13, 2007)

1. Leipheimer 
2. Vino 
3. Dekker 

:thumbsup: I know Leipheimer hasn't shown much promise (at least not for the TDF) he has an incredible team that gives him a HUGE advantage. Go disco.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Vino 
Valverde 
Sastre


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Nailed it.*



QUiTSPiNiNArOuND said:


> 1. Lepheimer
> 2. Kashekin
> 3. Evans
> 4. Valverde
> ...


You got the top ten there for sure except I don't know about the order and Valverde may not finish though.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Yellow Jersey
1. Kloeden
2. Valverde
3. Evans
4. Karpets
5. Vinokourov

Green Jersey
1. Boonen

Polka Dot Jersey
1. Rasmussen

White Jersey
1. Markus Fothen (looks like he'll be 26 in September, so she should qualify still)


----------



## TheLung (May 4, 2007)

Sastre
Kloden
Levi 

vino will pop


----------



## karategirl (Aug 27, 2006)

Oop, sorry.


----------



## karategirl (Aug 27, 2006)

Arghh!


----------



## karategirl (Aug 27, 2006)

1. Vino
2. Valverde
3. Contador
4. Leipheimer


----------



## RickyRitalin (Dec 16, 2005)

1. Vino
2. Moreau
3. Leipheimer
4. Evans
5. Sastre
6. Kloden
7. Zabriskie (and you said he couldn't climb)
8. Dekker
9. Schleck (if Andy were riding, he would be #3)
10. Popovych
132.Periero

Points: McEwen
KOM: Schleck
BYR: Fothen


----------



## GScot (Feb 7, 2005)

1. Levi
2. Vino
3. Pereiro
Green. Robbie
White. Contador
KOM. teh Chicken


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

1.) Klöden
2.) Valverde
3.) Sastre

Yeah... I like him but, I'm afraid Vino will spaz. We might end up seeing him and Pereiro as riding buddies.
;-)


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

1. Vino
2. Valverde
3. Kloden


----------



## jtomp (Jul 6, 2007)

1) Kloden
2) Valverde
3) Vino


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

dagger said:


> You got the top ten there for sure except I don't know about the order and Valverde may not finish though.


What will happen to prevent Valverde from finishing?


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

1. Valverde

2. Kloeden

3.. Vinokourov


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

1. levi
2. kloden
3. vino
4. valverde
5. evans


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm underwhelmed by them all, except for Vino, whoc certainly must be the favorite. My only hope is that a true, deserving victor emerges who keeps his title.


----------



## rssljhnsn (Jul 5, 2003)

Evans
Sastre
Kloden

Green: THOR
Polka dot: Moreau
White: Contador


----------



## kiwiiceberg (Aug 6, 2006)

1. Kloden
2. Sastre
3. Evans


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

Levi is going to be ready.

1. Levi
2. Kloden
3. Valverde

The rest:

4. Karpets
5. Vino
6. Contador
7. Evans
8. Moreau
9. Mayo (little bit of a comeback)
10. Schleck


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*Vino Leip Moro. KOM=Chicken. Vert=Boon.*

Vinokourov: attacker who can do well on climbs as well as time trials. Great team this year that may really rally behind him. Last year, it seemed like there was no team getting behind a leader and taking advantage of the confusion that arose at the last minute. I believe that it won’t be Vino AND Kloden on the podium in Paris – it will be one or the other.

Leipheimer: Disco will get him there. Disco has not quite committed to Levi over Hincapie, but Hincapie had his chance last year, and didn’t live up to it. The team may secretly be supporting Leipheimer, but may be holding their cards close to their chest. This team has ‘sandbagged’ before. Leipheimer’s recent fall in June may have been more ‘sandbagging.’ Or, it may have been testosterone-fueled rage. Who knows. Anyway: Disco has the best team operation by far, which counts for a lot IF they are all behind one guy.

Moreau: Somehow, the French will fix something so that a Frenchman is on the podium, if only in third place. Without outright doping like in the old days, it is impossible to control the total outcome (unlike NBA, etc.).

Other riders: had their chance last year, and/or don’t have teams as deep as Astana or Disco.

But then again, I could be totally wrong. It seems like any rider could be booted out at any time, especially since we saw that last year both just before and just after the Tour. Also, a lot will depend upon teamwork, and inter-team alliances like in NASCAR, although there seemed to be little of that last year.

It is good to remeber that Pee Wee Herman was a total surprise as the 1985 winner, esp since he didn't have the advantage of the aero helmet, or the advantage of a bike with more than one speed (ya gotta check out that movie again).

-PJay


----------



## Kvonnah (Sep 26, 2002)

*this is only a guess...*

Levi
Kloden 
Valverde
Dark horse Karpets...
Vino will be riding for Kloden once he pops on his own. Astana is tough but Disco is quietly fielding a deep team and won’t have to control the race like Astana. Dave Z in top 10!!


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

1. Levi
2. Kloden
3. Valverde


----------



## FredBlack (Sep 6, 2006)

1 Kloden
2 Cadel Evans
3 Vino

PNTS McEwen
KOM Rasmussen


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

1) Valverde

/Go Wiggins BTW!


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

1. Vino
2. Kloeden
3. Evans

Just a WAG.


----------



## the embalmer (Sep 23, 2005)

1. Vino
2. Levi or Contador (disco will podium just not sure who the team will support)
3. Sastre
Points McEwen
KOM Rasmussen


----------



## gimpy_in_hudson (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here it is...*

1-Vino
2-Moreau
3-Evans
4-Kloden
5-Menchov
6-Leipheimer
7-Sastre
8-Kashechtin
9-Rodgers
10-Zubeldia

Valverde will dropout

Green-McEwen; 2nd Hushold
KOM-Chicken; 2nd Mayo
White-Contador


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*deadline has now whooshed by*

deadline has now whooshed by


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Is this thread locked now?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

No. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## x3u93n3x (Apr 1, 2007)

Arg... late. But:

1. Vino
2. Levi
3. Sastre


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*maybe no locking necessary*

maybe no locking necessary-
we can wrap things up on the 29th on this same thread.
In the meantime, though, it would probably be betetr to have tdf discussions on separate threads.


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

Late, but I've posted this prediction wlswhere more than a week ago
1. Vino
2. Valverde
3. Evans


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*vino gone - not even a long-shot chance.*

now with vino gone, many of us don't even have a long-shot scenario at guessing gc 1st 2nd 3rd.
(longshot always a possibility when people fall off mountains, get caught doping, crack on climbs, fall in time trials, collide with fans, etc.).

darn.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

ah ha... a historical perspective...

BOCK BOCK BOCK... Chicken in da house. (my prediction)


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

shabbasuraj said:


> ah ha... a historical perspective...
> 
> BOCK BOCK BOCK... Chicken in da house. (my prediction)


'til he gets stripped for a doping violation


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

i think 99% people got it wrong when they have Vino/kloeden in the top 5 easily and most of us have one of them winning it or podium finish. well back to reality, very few ( whoever say the chicken and contador will finish the tour as 1st and 2nd IS LYING ) can envision both not finishing the tour. Valverde is also big time dispointed but atleast he's not a doper. not yet anyway. hopefully he is clean.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*Best forecast: 2 of 3 on podium.*

No one nailed all three to be on the podium. Some got one guy in the right spot. Many had Levi in the top 3.

Two RBRs seem to have done the best for predicting the podium, although not in the correct spot:
Quitspininaround predicted
1. Lepheimer
2. Kashekin
3. Evans

And then Dagger declared that Quitspininaround had "Nailed it."

If there is no final-day contest, as it seems to be shaping up, these two RBRers will have had the best predictions, getting 2 of the three on the podium. -PJ


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Some of you all did well! A couple of predictions putting LL and Evans in the top three. Someone guessed Evans in yellow, he is ooooh so close. 

My hat's off to those who made such good calls. And, will you who did, please PM me with your predictions of the next winning lottery numbers.


----------

